

Is It Legal to Mine Asteroids? - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/space_20/2014/10/asteroid_mining_and_space_law_who_gets_to_profit_from_outer_space_platinum.single.html

======
TimSchumann
Better question - 'If someone starts, who's gonna stop 'em?'

Seriously... From their perspective we're all sitting at the bottom of a
really long ski ball ramp where the balls explode if you're greater than 50%
accurate and anything above 85% probably gets the job done.

Just saiyan...

